# breast cavity evaluation devices



## LColding (Jul 18, 2008)

What CPT code would you use for insertion of a temporary cavity evaluation device on patients that will be getting a Mammosite balloon catheter?


----------



## janelkonda (Dec 18, 2008)

*Cavity evaluation device*

did you get your answer to this one,i am looking for the same information.
let me know,  Thanks jkonda@eidebailly.com


----------



## Sensory (Jul 15, 2011)

*Cavity Evaluation Device for MAMMOSITE*

Hello!  I am researching the mammosite coding and the cavity evaluation device coding.  The only thing that I am learning from vendors and other web sites is that the placement of the Cavity Evaluation Device is considered "inclusive" to the main procedure and will not be paid separately.... however, I still have not found a specific code to bill for the Cavity Evaluation Device - other than the 19499 - unlisted one.  Has anyone obtained any new information on billing for the Cavity Evaluation Device at the time of the partial mastectomy?
Thank you.


----------

